#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  Enterprise Sri Lanka Exhibition 2019- Build Jaffna Young Entrepreneurs.

## Bhavya

Enterprise Sri Lanka is conducting an exhibition at Jaffna aimed to build young entrepreneurs in Jaffna.This exhibition will be open for the public audience from September 7 to September 10 daily at 10 am to 12 midnight. The exhibition is happening at Mutraweli in Jaffna.“New entrepreneurs who are willing to develop industries which are native to Jaffna such as agricultural, tourism and fisheries could be able to get loans at low interest rates at this exhibition.”

Check out the link for more information: https://bit.ly/2lLntcF

----------

